# Where would you move to.......?



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

My wife and I are toying with the idea of moving out of Houston, and possibly out of Texas. We want to be close to the coast....don't have to be ON the water, but at least want to live in/near a coastal town. Probably want to stay near the gulf, or possibly near the Atlantic (Florida, Carolinas). We aren't rich, but we can afford a pretty decent house/property (let's say up to $300k range), and would insist on living either in a "respectable" neighborhood, or away from the crowds on a decent sized piece of land.

So, my question....where have you lived or where would you move to?


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Pan handle of Florida, Destin area, I think with the real estate the way it is you could find a nice home in that area close to the coast but I'm just guessing.

The white sand beaches just put it over the top.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

well i'm stationed in colorado and think colorado is gorgeous but i really think you will miss texas, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If I didn't live here on the Texas Gulf Coast, I would live on the LA Gulf Coast. I guess it's just got into my blood. I've been to the Atlantic & the Pacific & it just doesn't have the same feel to me. :texasflag


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Queens in New York, best time of my life. rs


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

and they were swinging in queens??? LOL


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sebastian FL would be worth checking out.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> and they were swinging in queens??? LOL


RS...The King Of Queens?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> RS...The King Of Queens?


wurd. lol


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, nowhere, but Texas ... well maybe Hawaii...


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

..........I'd move back to British Columbia.........(If I was financially self-sufficient).


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

SE Alaska.

BTW Chazbo, love BC! Headed there in a month for a little hunting. Can't wait.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If I could live anywhere in the world rent free, I'd live in the house I live in now. I've never been more happy or content in my entire life. Ten years of heaven on the San Bernard and planning to live here till I die. 

Guess I'd have to say right outside Brazoria, Texas - here at Kokomo.

I can't imagine living outside of Texas - done it three times ... Cali, Ark & NY ... couldn't breathe. It would have to be a matter of life or death to drag me out of The Lone Star State.


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

Orange Beach, Alabama


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

If I were you I wouldn't move out of Texas because when we recede from the Union you may not be able to get back in.We will be building a fence on our northern border and annexing So. Texas err I mean Mexico Hey it could happen.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> and they were swinging in queens??? LOL


The city that never sleeps, get on the train and be at 42nd street in 15 minutes, I'd be drinking a tall Bloody Mary made 2 my specs and watching SportsCenter live. rs


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

San Diego.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> Pan handle of Florida, Destin area, I think with the real estate the way it is you could find a nice home in that area close to the coast but I'm just guessing.
> 
> The white sand beaches just put it over the top.


Even if you do not move right along the coast. You are not far away from some of the best fishing in the world. You can hop in the truck and pull the boat to either coast...Boom!
Good luck on you decision.


----------



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

*Pine Island Fl*


#1 the Keys - anywhere if you have the bucks

Pine Island FL Island at one corner of Boca Grande pass (back bay of), tarpon, snook, reds, trout, etc, no beaches (no summer crowds), affordable, quiet, just large enough

the North West - Oregon coast (Astoria)

N. Caroliana and Virginia for climate (but never lived on the coast)


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bermuda!
You can catch any Blue water fish you want ..without going far. I have been there twice..I would love to live there durring the Summer.
Enjoy....http://www.fotosearch.com/photos-images/bermuda.html


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Another vote for Destin Florida.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

fwoodwader said:


> Pan handle of Florida, Destin area, I think with the real estate the way it is you could find a nice home in that area close to the coast but I'm just guessing.
> 
> The white sand beaches just put it over the top.


2X - my cousin will sell what used to be his $1.5M house for around $750K. It is one block from Destin beach in a beautiful neighborhood.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Destin would be cool, but the tourist bs would get old after awhile. Maybe somewhere near destin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Destin would be cool, but the tourist bs would get old after awhile. Maybe somewhere near destin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Panama City FLA.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Costa Rica


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> Costa Rica


That is a very good choice also.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Port Mansfield!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm actually looking at two places right now. One in Panama and one on the Caribbean Coast of Nicaragua. I'm headed that way next month to check things out. 

If I were looking here in the US I think I'd look somewhere along the Atlantic coast.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

wtc3 said:


> I'm actually looking at two places right now. One in Panama and one on the Caribbean Coast of Nicaragua. I'm headed that way next month to check things out.
> 
> If I were looking here in the US I think I'd look somewhere along the Atlantic coast.


..North Carolina.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> ..North Carolina.


Elizabeth City to be exact!!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> Costa Rica


No, not Costa Rica. Too many expats there already! I have owned a home on the Pacific coast there for ten years and you would hate it. Stay away please.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Either Destin or the Carolina's.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Bungo Straits.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Destin. Getting to expensive and touristy. Stunning though.
Panama City. Much better but the beach is way over crowded. Stunning though.
Port St Joe Fla. 30 miles from PC. Still a quite sleepy fishing village with no condos, crowds or traffic. Great beach and pristine bay. Still very affordable. Great Kayak place and a reliable tarpon fishery. I'll be there in about 5 years. Already looking at property.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Panama. You can live on the coast or live in the mountains. They use the American dollar as currency.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Scout177 said:


> Panama. You can live on the coast or live in the mountains. They use the American dollar as currency.


...Good fishin too.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

A lot of good suggestions, including those who suggest we stay in Texas :texasflag 

It's gonna be hard to leave, if we actually do it.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

monster said:


> A lot of good suggestions, including those who suggest we stay in Texas :texasflag
> 
> It's gonna be hard to leave, if we actually do it.


...You can always have a place here in Texas and somewhere else.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Scout177 said:


> Panama. You can live on the coast or live in the mountains. They use the American dollar as currency.


Have not been there but what I have heard, Panama is a great place to retire.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't leave Texas... you will miss it.

However, if you do the Carolinas like others have said are great. I would say Savannah, but I don't know if I would actually buy a house and live there.. it is however a nice place.


----------



## couchtater (Jun 10, 2006)

I've lived in Texas 56 years, and have traveled thru all the lower 48 states. I know it is not what you asked but if I were going to move and could afford to it would be hands down, no question about it, to live on a river in Wyoming. Absolutely the prettiest scenery in this country. Plus you would get to row a funny looking boat while you fished.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Bora Bora or Tahiti.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Port Mansfield!


x2...It's where we'll wind up sooner or later.

TH


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Can get into Bama for not a ton of cash and be close to the gulf


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dgeddings said:


> Can get into Bama for not a ton of cash and be close to the gulf


 Gulf Shores?


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

couchtater I have to agree with you stunning scenery and home town America 50 years ago.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

From Gulf Shores Alabama to Destin Florida.....Check out pensacolafishingforum....Oh me.....San Saba river catching catfish on Hellgramites,watching the deer and turkeys rustling under the pecan trees,thanking God for all his blessings that money cant buy...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go be a bartender at the viking resort


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

sargentmajor "Rip Van Winkled" this thread!  :cheers:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would move to Soldotna Alaska for the summer months and Los Suenos CR during the winter months..the best of both worlds......


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Never lived anywhere but Houston, Texas and never had a hankerin' to live anywhere else. There's some really nice places to visit but home will always be Texas.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

TEXAS....Home Sweet Home.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Another vote for North Carolina. Maybe around New Bern.
I'll probably stay in POC though.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

fwoodwader said:


> Pan handle of Florida, Destin area, I think with the real estate the way it is you could find a nice home in that area close to the coast but I'm just guessing.
> 
> The white sand beaches just put it over the top.


 Yep, that's where I'm at, and it's the best Florida has to offer, IMHO. Anything on the east coast or from Tampa, South, in plain language, $uck$. Apalaclicola could quite possibly be the nicest place in the world!!!!!!!! Get there quick!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Chester Texas three more years good lord willing!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

This was posted in October of 2011 -- been well over a year ago. Wonder if he moved and if so where they settled. For me, I refuse to leave the state for travel much less to live.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If I didn't live here on the Texas Gulf Coast, I would live on the LA Gulf Coast. I guess it's just got into my blood. I've been to the Atlantic & the Pacific & it just doesn't have the same feel to me. :texasflag


My daughter and sil live in SD. One of the best climates I have been in. Christmas is usually shorts and patio cook outs. Heck, they don't even have any air conditioning in their house. I fish every time I'm out there, once or twice a year. The fishing is just not the same. I would rather fish the gulf any day. But I love San Diego as a city to visit, I could never live in Cali though.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Chester Texas three more years good lord willing!


Colmesneil has the best burgers and a Hardware store, Just saying.:tongue:


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Wouldn't live anywhere but Texas but if I made a move from the Ft. Worth area it would be to the Texas coast somewhere around the Port A/Rockport area.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Colmesneil has the best burgers and a Hardware store, Just saying.:tongue:


Ate there Thursday! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Couldn't leave Texas myself


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I would move to Delacroix Louisiana in a heart beat. Awesome fishery and pretty cheap to live there.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Couldn't leave Texas myself


It is in Texas u big dummy!:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Back to Swansboro, N. Carolina if it was me....right ON the Coast...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Melon said:


> It is in Texas u big dummy!:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


I'm referring to the question of the thread podsy , Ive been to Colminsneil believe it or not


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> , Ive been to Colminsneil believe it or not


For the Texas Star Onion rings, no doubt:spineyes:


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I lived in Ga. You can still find some nice property in richmondhill just south of savannah. Or go up to the Carolina's or south Florida u can drive a boat to the islands for vacation


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

South Korea....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Florida...or Coco Beach Sebastian inlet area.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

I have lived in North Carolina and Texas, and I would choose NC in a heartbeat.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very affordable Milton, FLA. 15-20 miles from the coast of Pensacola and Navarre (with very nice fishing pier and white sandy beach). You don't have to drive a long way to get out of FLA (vs Ft. Myer, Ft. Lauderdale, St. Peterburg, Tampa, Miami, or Sarasota (a nice town as well)).


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ft lauderdale:

Quick access to offshore fishing...no 60 - 100 mile runs. Great westher year round. 2 hours from the west coast (Chokoluskee) for unreal flats fishing....trout, reds, snook, tarpon, permit, wrecks just offshore...

everglades bass fishing, stick marsh, okechobee

paradise


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Texas till i die.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

OysterBay said:


> Orange Beach, Alabama


Smart Man! That's where I'd go. Alabama.


----------



## terryguidry (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't know if I would p**s off god like that, he took his time and got it just rite. LOL


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Abacos in the Bahamas....if i was rich,but since im not....Good ole FlourBluff!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Many many places would be nice to visit but I'm living right here, in TEXAS.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Homosassa, or maybe Homosassa. lol. Gorgeous little gulf coast town. Right on the beautifully clear, clean, spring fed river. Citrus County is rural, and quite undeveloped compared with much of Florida. Very pretty place. Not a whole lot of industry there. One 2cooler recently moved there. Homosassa, Fl.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have living in Texas my whole life. I visit Maya Riveria several times a year cave diving and have really been considering retiring there. Then last year I spend 4 months working in Singapore which was great but made me realize how much I love Texas. 

So I have switched my plans up for retirement. My plan now is work/save alittle more than in my origin plan. Now I think I am going to have be a nice small enjoyable place here in Texas and just take more/long trips to places I like to visit.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Given the 300K budget limiter you can't do any better than the Texas coast...........you would/could make lateral type moves and after a while miss your friends and roots and want to go back to Texas anyhow...


.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Texas

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## saddler (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweden


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've got to make the same decision myself in a few short years. My plan is to have 2 spots. First is my primary home in the Kerville/Bandera area and a summer place in Cloudcroft, New Mexico. Only time will tell if I can pull it off but so far it's looking like a go. Baker


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion that home ownership is overrated. My dream scenario would be to have a very nice motorhome and I could live anywhere I want. I would have a permanent place with a big metal barn dominium to use as a "base". Almost did this, but the lady I married, didn't share my vision. We are doing it her way, until the next professional hiccup. I do anesthesia and the only thing that you can count on is "change".


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Morpheus51 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that home ownership is overrated. My dream scenario would be to have a very nice motorhome and I could live anywhere I want. I would have a permanent place with a big metal barn dominium to use as a "base". Almost did this, but the lady I married, didn't share my vision. We are doing it her way, until the next professional hiccup. I do anesthesia and the only thing that you can count on is "change".


This is our plan exactly- the RV thing! My wifes grandparents did this for almost 20 years; go from state to state, stay a month somewhere and move on. They even sold their RV, flew to Australia and bought another and lived there for a year. I cant wait!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have lived in and around Houston my whole life. When the time comes, I (WE) are headed to the Hill Country of (GOD BLESSED) Texas just as fast as we can.....hopefully in the Kerrville/Fredericksburg area! We love it there!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

If I could talk my wife into it I would love to move onto a boat, sail to the Exumas and live there the rest of y life.


----------

